# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Νέο καναρίνι και εξημέρωση!

## snake17

Χαιρετω τα μελη του φορουμ!
Πριν απο περιπου 3 εβδομαδες πηρα, βασικα μου χαρισαν ενα καναρινι !
Ρατσες και τα σχετικα δν ξερω αλλα μου το εδωσε ενας γνωστος ο οποιος τα εκτρεφει.
Το μικρο απο οταν το πηρα ηταν φαλακρο στο πανω μερος του κεφαλιου μεχρι και το σβερκο αλλα ηταν πολυ ξεψαρωμενο και αφοβο.
Πλεον η φαλακρα εχει γεμισει στον σβερκο και καινουρια πουπουλα βγαινουν καθε μερα οποτε πιστευω σε κανα 2-3 εβδομαδες θα εχουμε το πολυποθητο καπελακι καλοσχηματισμενο!
Φωτογραφιες εχω μερικες αλλα οταν παω κοντα με την καμερα φοβαται λιγο οποτε δν φαινεται η "αραιωση"  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Το ονομα του ειναι Νιο και αρχισε να κελαιδαει μετα απο την 3 μερα που τον πηρα!
Πλεον μπορω να πω κελαιδαει σχεδον ολη μερα!
Προσαρμοζετε παρα πολυ ευκολα και θελω να πιστευω πως εχω ελπιδες σταδιακα να τον εξημερωσω.
Διαβαζοντας κατι λιγα εχω καταλαβει οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να εξημερωσεις καναρινι που δν ειναι μεγαλωμενο στο χερι, αλλα να ξεκαθαρισω οτι δν ενδιαφερομαι στο να το εχω στο χερι μου και να το χαιδευω οπως θα εκανα με εναν παπαγαλο απλα θελω να μην με φοβαται ωστε καποια στιγμη να μπορω να τον αφηνω και ελευθερο μεσα σε καποιο κλειστο χωρο του σπιτιου ωστε να πεταει λιγο!
Απο μερικα σαιτ που διαβασα ως βηματα που χρειαζεται να πραγματοποιηθουν πριν αφησω το πουλι ελευθερο ειναι αρχικα να μαθει να τρωει ενω κραταω την τροφη στο χερι μου απο τα καγκελα, μετα απο το χερι μου αλλα μεσα στο κλουβι και τελος να μν φοβαται να ανεβει στο χερι μου οταν το εχω στο κλουβι.Μεχρι τωρα εχω πετυχει το πρωτο σταδιο και σταδιακα θα παω στο δευτερο.Ξερω οτι πολυ πιθανον να παρει και μηνες αλλα δν πειραζει θα κανω υπομονη.
Το ερωτημα μου ομως ειναι το εξης.εστω οτι αφηνω τις πορτουλες του κλουβιου ανοιχτες και βγαινει εξω, μετα πως θα το βαλω παλι μεσα?Θα μπει απο μονο του οταν πεινασει?Γιατι το να το κυνηγισω πρωτον μοιαζει ακατορθωτο και δευτερον θα κατατρομαξει και θα χαθει η εμπιστοσυνη που θα μου εχει!
Μπορω να αρχισω να το βγαζω απο τωρα?
Ακομα,μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα παω να του παρω σουπιοκοκκαλο,υπαρχει κατι αλλο εκτος την τροφη που πρεπει να παρω?
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## ninos

Φωτεινή,

για να μπει πάλι μέσα, του βάζεις μια πατήθρα στην πόρτα και μια λιχουδιά απο μέσα (π.χ μαρούλι) Μόλις το πάρει πρέφα, θα πάει σίγουρα μόνο του μέσα και εσύ απλά θα κλείσεις την πόρτα. Εναλλακτικά, εαν και δεν είμαι υπέρ, μπορείς να χαμηλώσεις τον φωτισμό.Γνώμη μου μην το βγάλεις απο τώρα. Άστο να προσαρμοστεί με το χώρο. 

Το κεφαλάκι του δεν είχε καθόλου φτερά ; Εαν ναι, αυτό είναι φαινόμενο αβιταμίνωσης, έντονου στρεςς ή το πουλάκι ζούσε σε μέρος σκοτεινό. Τώρα είναι εντάξει ; Εαν μπορείς βγάλε μας μια φωτογραφία

----------


## mariakappa

δυστυχως στο θεμα εκπαιδευσης δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω γιατι δεν εχω καναρινια.οσον αφορα ομως την διατροφη εχουν γραφτει πολλα στην αναλογη ενοτητα και καλο θα ηταν να τα διαβαζες πριν αποφασισεις την διατροφη του.

----------


## snake17

Νομιζω και εγω καλυτερα να περιμενω κανα μηνα τουλαχιστον για να το βγαλω μην γινει τπτ και μου τρομαξει!Να ειμαι και εγω στον ιδιο χωρο καθ'ολη τη διαρκεια?Και αν ναι τι να κανω απλα να καθομαι?
Οταν λες πατηθρα?
Βασικα ηταν σε μια μεγαλη κλουβα με πολλα ακομα πουλια και φαινοταν πολυ ζωηρος.Δεν ειχε στο πανω μερος καθολου αλλα ηδη μεσα σε 2-3 μερες που το πηραμε ειχε αρχισει να βγαζει φιτρες.Μπορει να ηταν και στρες γιατι πλεον συγκριτικα με οταν το πηρα εχει γεμισει τουλαχιστον το μισο απο το φαλακρο του σημειο οποτε υποθετω ειναι καλο αυτο.Μου ειπε και αυτος που μου το εδωσε να μην ανησυχω και οτι θα βγαλει φτερα πολυ συντομα και οντως εβγαλε.
Θα διαβασω και για την διατροφη περισσοτερα αρθρα απλα ειπα μηπως υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενες προτασεις προιοντων ωστε να αγορασω.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πατήθρα λέμε το κλαδάκι που πατάει το πουλάκι Φωτεινή !! 
Κάνε υπομονή όπως σου είπαν τα παιδιά, και διάβασε προσεκτικά για την διατροφή του !!


Κάπως έτσι σου περιγράφει ο Στέλιος. Απλά το παταράκι να είναι μπροστά στην πόρτα του !

*

----------


## snake17

α τωρα το καταλαβα!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Να και μια φωτο του που καπως φαινεται η φαλακριτσα!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ninos

εντάξει είναι Φωτεινή !! Λογικά τον μαδούσαν τα άλλα στην κλούβα, γιαυτό και η καραφλίτσα.. 
Μια ακόμα παρατήρηση εαν μου επιτρέπεις. Το κλουβί που έχεις, εαν καταλαβαίνω καλά είναι στρογγυλό, άρα και  μορφή ακατάλληλη για τα καναρίνια. Κλουβιά σαν το παρακάτω σχήμα είναι ότι καλύτερο για τους φτερωτούς φιλαράκους μας

----------


## lagreco69

Φωτεινη καλως το δεχτηκες!! εδω ειναι η ενοτητα Διατροφή για το καναρινακι σου και εδω μερικα αρθρα που σου ειναι χρησιμα. (1) Πήρα ένα καναρίνι τι να κάνω; Συμβουλές για σωστή διαχείριση καναρινιού. (2) Μπάνιο και υγιεινή στα καναρίνια (3) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!. πατηθρες θα ηταν καλο να του εβαζες ξυλινες και να της καθαριζεις 2 φορες την εβδομαδα με ξυδι διαλυμενο σε νερο, σου παραθετω μια φωτογραφια απο το δικο μου μικρο να δεις τι εννοω ξυλινες. να το χαιρεσαι το μικρο σου!!!!

----------


## snake17

Μπορει και να ηταν αυτο,τον ειδαν ομορφο ομορφο και πεσαν να τον φανε  :: 
Σωστη παρατηρηση Στελιο οντως στρογγυλο ειναι αλλα επειδη αυτο ειχα εδω αυτο χρησιμοποιω προς το παρον.Κλουβι τετραγωνο εχω αλλα το εχω στο πατρικο μου οποτε θα μπορεσω να το παρω στα χερια μου σε κανα δυο μηνες.Βεβαια δν πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλο αλλα μεχρι τοτε καλως εχοντων των πραγματων θα εχω μπει στο προγραμμα "ελευθερες πτησεις" και θα εξασκηται ο μικρος!
Ειναι αγορασμενες αυτες οι πατηθρες ή και κανονικα κλαδια μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν ετσι αφου καθαριστουν σχολαστικα?
Πολυ ομορφο το καναρι σου btw και αν κρινω απο τις τουφες που βγαζει ο μικρος μου θα κανει ιδιο καπελακι  :Big Grin:

----------


## snake17

Να κ ενα βιντεο που κελαιδαει   :Big Grin:

----------


## lagreco69

Αγορασμενες και της κοβεις στις διαστασεις που θελεις!! 70 λεπτα κανει το μετρο. σε ευχαριστω!!!! και το δικο σου ειναι ενα πανεμορφο!!! σκουφατο καναρινακι και επισης πολυ καλος τραγουδιστης.

----------


## snake17

πολυ ωραια!θα παρω αν βρω και θα το προσαρμοσω στο αλλο κλουβι οταν το παρω στα χερια μου  :Happy: 
χε χε ειναι ο ατιμος και μαλλον το ξερει γι' αυτο ξεκιναει απο τις 8 το πρωι το τραγουδι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## snake17

Χαιρετω τα μελη του φορουμ!
Εχουμε κανει μεγαλη εξελιξη με τον Νιο!
Αν και ειπα θα περιμενω κανα μηνα δν αντεξα και τον αφησα και εξω απο το κλουβι του  :Ashamed0005: 
Αρχικα στον πιο μικρο χωρο του σπιτιου (τουαλετα) και πριν απο δυο μερες και στο δωματιο μου!
Πολυ γρηγορα προσαρμοστικε στην διαδικασια.Του ανοιγω εγω την πορτουλα και αυτος βγαινει μονος του και πλεον δν λεει να συμμαζευτει κιολας γιατι καλο αρεστηκε !!
Πλεον με χαρα αναφερω οτι εφαγε και απο το χερι μου μετα απο πολυυυυυ υπομονη (περιπου 30 λεπτα με το φαι στο χερι περιμενα να ερθει!).
Τον αφηνω να πεταει πλεον τουλαχιστον μια ωρα εξω (βασικα με τα κεφια του παει οσο θελει αυτος καθετε αλλα πεταει αρκετα!)
Τωρα βλεποντας ποσο γρηγορα εξελιχθηκε αφου εχει μολις 10 μερες που με το ζορι ερχοταν οταν του εδινα φαι εξω απο το κλουβι σκεφτομαι να προχωρισω λιγο με την εξημερωση.
Δηλαδη να προσπαθησω να μην φοβαται να ερχετε στο χερι μου και χωρις να εχω τροφη ωστε να μπορω και ελεγχομενα να τον βγαζω και βαζω στο κλουβι.
Ποια να ειναι τα βηματα μου?Πως να το πλησιασω για να ανεβει στο χερι μου χωρις να τον τρομαξω και παμε μετα ενα βημα πισω..?
Ευχαριστω! :Big Grin:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φωτεινή καλησπέρα , παρακολουθούσα τα ... γραφόμενά σου και με γέμισε χαρά βλέποντας ένα άτομο με τόση αγάπη για το κουκλάκι του . Γιατί πράγματι είναι κουκλάκι και προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ πόσο κουκλάκι θα γίνει όταν τελειοποιηθεί το φτέρωμά του. Ένοιωσα όμως παράλληλα υποχρέωση μου να σου γράψω και κάτι διαφορετικό ,με μεγάλη λύπη για να μην  μετριάσω ,εάν όχι χαλάσω την καλή σου διάθεση , Φωτεινή δεν είναι τυχαίο που εάν παρακολουθήσεις όλα τα φόρουμ ,όλες τις συζητήσεις κλπ ,δεν θα δεις εύκολα αναφορές σε ότι ρωτάς εσύ και σχεδιάζεις να κάνεις . Ξέρεις γιατί ; Επειδή όσες συζητήσεις έγιναν ποτέ είχαν σαν αρχή την φράση *είχα κάποτε ρε γ,,,το ένα ωραίο καναρίνι*   ή τελειώνουν με την φράση* κρίμα το πουλάκι δεν το χάρηκα και ήταν τόσο γλυκούλι !!! , α* .Δεν είχα πρόθεση να σε στενοχωρήσω αλλά να ξέρεις ότι εάν συνεχίσεις κάποτε θα γράψεις ή θα μας διηγηθείς και εσύ μια παρόμοια ιστορία . ( Υπάρχει και η τύχη του πρωτάρη να γράψεις : μου έφυγε αλλά το έπιασα θα ξαναβγεί η ουρά του *ή* ουπς πέταξα το φαγητό ...ξέρεις εκεί που καθόμουν πήγε και έπεσε το πουλάκι μέσα στην κατσαρόλα *ή* σπασμένη φτερούγα τι κάνω.)

----------


## Gardelius

Διαβαζοντας το ποστ του Ιωαννη, συμπεραινω οτι προκειται για ενα ατομο με γνωσεις και εμπειρια αν μη τι αλλο στα καναρινια.Το θεμα που εχεις ανοιξει Φωτεινη, ειναι οπως σ ειχα ξανα γραψει ενδιαφερον, αλλα δεν ειναι προορισμενα για το σκοπο αυτο.Ισως, θα πρεπει να κανεις και μια δευτερη σκεψη και να δεις το καλυτερο ωστε το καναρινακι σου να εχει μια ανετη διαβιωση...

Φιλικά, Ηλιας

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα Φωτεινή,

Το μπάνιο είναι απαγορευτικός χώρος για να αφήσεις το πουλάκι ελεύθερο. Θα βρείς ένα χώρο στο σπίτι χωρίς πολλά έπιπλα, θα τραβήξεις τις κουρτίνες μην κουτουλήσει το πουλάκι στα τζάμια, θα προσέξεις μην υπάρχουν κενά μεταξύ επίπλων και τοίχου και τέλος θα τοποθετήσεις 2 μεγάλες ξύλινες βέργες (π.χ σκουποξύλο) την μια απέναντι απο την άλλη,  έτσι ώστε να πηγαίνει να κάθε εκεί το πουλάκι. Η γνώμη μου είναι να μην το αφήνεις ανεξέλεκτο να πάει όπου θέλει αυτό σε όλο το χώρο..

----------


## Giwrgos13

Πολυ ωραιο το καναρινακι

----------


## snake17

Σας ευχαριστω πρωτιστως ολους για τις συμβουλες!
Ωστοσο δν καταλαβα ακριβως..να σταματησω να το βγαζω απο το κλουβι η να μην προσπαθησω την εξημερωση?
Το μπανιο το χρησιμοποιησα αρχικα γιατι ειναι ο πιο μικρος χωρος και πιο ευκολα θα το ελεγχα,πλεον βγαινει αποκλειστικα και μονο στο δωματιο μου μονο οσο ειμαι κ εγω μεσα.
Οι κουρτινες ειναι κλειστες και γενικα πλεον εχει βρει τα κατατοπια και καθεται σε ντουλαπες στο κρεβατι στο πατωμα και στο κλουβι του.
Βασικα οντως δν εχω δει και πολυ κοσμο να επιδιωκει να εξημερωσει ενα καναρινι οπως θα εκανε με ενα παπαγαλο αλλα και παλι τον λυπαμαι να ειναι ολη μερα στο κλουβι ενω μπορω να του προσφερω την δυνατοτητα να κανει και την γυμναστικουλα του στο δωματιο.
Τωρα εαν αυτο αντιβαινει με την καλη και σωστη διαβιωση του ευχαριστως να το σταματησω απλα θεωρησα οτι ετσι θα ειναι πιο χαρουμενο απο το μεσο καναρινι που ειναι ολη μερα μεσα σε ενα κλουβι στο μεγεθος που εχω εγω.
Πολλοι απο εσας ειναι και πολυ πιο εμπειρη οποτε ελευθερα πειτε μου την γνωμη σας!
Ευχαριστω  :Happy:

----------


## Giwrgos13

Πρεπει να τηρησεις την καραντινα διαβασε αυτο Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά

----------

